# Unable to go offline



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

A couple of weeks ago, I had a long pingless period on what should be a busy Saturday. So I suspected that I might be disconnected from the server. But the UBER app always said "You're Online" and "looking for trips". Eventually, I discovered that I had actually been offline the whole time.

Tonight, I had another unusual pingless period, on a slow Tuesday. Just in case it was another disconnect, I tried to go offline and back on. Each attempt, the app said "Ooops, something went wrong! Try again." Nothing I tried would disconnect from the server. Even shutting the phone off and back on found UBER still saying cheerfully "You're Online". My profile picture is blank.

Since I got the new app I've had several of those "Ooops!" events, and other apparent server side glitches. For example, I would accept a ride and start driving, but the ride would disappear from my phone without explanation.

I hope I'm not the only one with a glitchy connection to the UBER servers. Anyone else had similar problems? Or is the app just screwing with me?


PS__I turned on the UBER app on my other phone and it went on & offline normally. I don't know what could be wrong on the UBER phone. Other apps still have internet connections, WiFi.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I would go to the GLH.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Toggle airplane mode-hard shut down-toggle airplane mode. Open Uber, go online.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Make sure you're totally signed out of that other app; go to your account settings and scroll to the bottom and tap "sign out."


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

I've tried all the usual connection tricks, including Airplane Mode. I can do a Google search, but I can't connect to Android Play Store. I get the impression that the UBER app has the internet connection tied up. The app was working properly for the first couple of hours, then nothing for the next two hours. Finally, I had to use my backup phone. Sigh . . . tomorrow's another day. Maybe a night's rest will make the booboos go away. 

GLH?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

"Going offline" and "disconnecting from the server" are two different things.

From what you describe, your app is functioning but it's disconnected, which means you're not online, regardless of what the app might be telling you.

I guess you know this.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Coachman said:


> "Going offline" and "disconnecting from the server" are two different things.


Although the app said "You Are Online, and "searching for rides", during those middle two hours, at the end of my 5 hour shift UBER only gave me credit for 3 hours. Even though it said I was Online, the Profile Picture was blank. And "Ooops!" I was unable to Go Offline. So I switched to my backup phone for the rest of the shift.

The app was running, but seemed to be disconnected from the server. So for all practical purposes I was Offline when the app insisted that I was Online, and wouldn't let me Go Offline. During that hung period I couldn't connect to the internet with other apps, such as Play Store. So I concluded that the UBER app had disconnected from the server, but didn't relinquish its reserved hardware access to the internet so other apps could use it.

Today, after uninstalling the UBER app, rebooting the phone, and downloading a new app from Play Store, it seems to be working normally. So the internet problem is not in the phone itself. But UBER version 4.2 seems to have some kind of internet connection glitch.

PS__Under Account, there is a button that says "Report App Issues". But when I tap the blank area, nothing happens. And the text says "You don't have any app issues pending". How am I supposed to report app issues if the Report App Issues function is not working? Am I missing the point of this button? Is it only for notifications? It would be nice if I could report app issues from within the app.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

jhearcht said:


> Although the app said "You Are Online, and "searching for rides", during those middle two hours, at the end of my 5 hour shift UBER only gave me credit for 3 hours. Even though it said I was Online, the Profile Picture was blank. And "Ooops!" I was unable to Go Offline. So I switched to my backup phone for the rest of the shift.
> 
> The app was running, but seemed to be disconnected from the server. So for all practical purposes I was Offline when the app insisted that I was Online, and wouldn't let me Go Offline. During that hung period I couldn't connect to the internet with other apps, such as Play Store. So I concluded that the UBER app had disconnected from the server, but didn't relinquish its reserved hardware access to the internet so other apps could use it.
> 
> ...


I've had a similar issue several times, too.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> I've tried all the usual connection tricks, including Airplane Mode. I can do a Google search, but I can't connect to Android Play Store. I get the impression that the UBER app has the internet connection tied up. The app was working properly for the first couple of hours, then nothing for the next two hours. Finally, I had to use my backup phone. Sigh . . . tomorrow's another day. Maybe a night's rest will make the booboos go away.
> 
> GLH?


Try

Settings
Apps
Uber Driver
- tap Force Stop
Storage
- tap Clear Cache
- tap Clear Data
Reboot
Start App
Login
--->Profit

For the record I had a similar issue a couple of weeks back two days in a row the issue resolved itself eventually within a couple of hours so I'm pretty sure it was an Uber server allocation issue.

You know for a "technology company" they sure do seem to have a whole lot of tech issues don't they?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I had a long pingless period on what should be a busy Saturday. So I suspected that I might be disconnected from the server. But the UBER app always said "You're Online" and "looking for trips". Eventually, I discovered that I had actually been offline the whole time.
> 
> Tonight, I had another unusual pingless period, on a slow Tuesday. Just in case it was another disconnect, I tried to go offline and back on. Each attempt, the app said "Ooops, something went wrong! Try again." Nothing I tried would disconnect from the server. Even shutting the phone off and back on found UBER still saying cheerfully "You're Online". My profile picture is blank.
> 
> ...


Everyone has these same issues. However, 99% of drivers are too stupid to realize they're offline.

If I go 10 minutes without a ping, I'll go offline to make sure I was online.

It's not your phone. It's Uber, the technology company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jhearcht said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I had a long pingless period on what should be a busy Saturday. So I suspected that I might be disconnected from the server. But the UBER app always said "You're Online" and "looking for trips". Eventually, I discovered that I had actually been offline the whole time.
> 
> Tonight, I had another unusual pingless period, on a slow Tuesday. Just in case it was another disconnect, I tried to go offline and back on. Each attempt, the app said "Ooops, something went wrong! Try again." Nothing I tried would disconnect from the server. Even shutting the phone off and back on found UBER still saying cheerfully "You're Online". My profile picture is blank.
> 
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I had a long pingless period on what should be a busy Saturday. So I suspected that I might be disconnected from the server. But the UBER app always said "You're Online" and "looking for trips". Eventually, I discovered that I had actually been offline the whole time.
> 
> Tonight, I had another unusual pingless period, on a slow Tuesday. Just in case it was another disconnect, I tried to go offline and back on. Each attempt, the app said "Ooops, something went wrong! Try again." Nothing I tried would disconnect from the server. Even shutting the phone off and back on found UBER still saying cheerfully "You're Online". My profile picture is blank.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem Wed night. Same symptoms. When I tried to go offline it said "unable to go offline". Finally let me sign out. When I signed back in all was good again.


----------

